# Garden route, Mosselbay to Knysna



## Karel (17/10/16)

Hey guys.

So I think there is a bunch of people leaving for the coastline during December. Who is going to supply us with juice down there. I know about the stores in CT itself, but are there any shops in the Mosselbay, George, Knysna... area?

And hopefully they will have some reasonable stock.


----------



## Effjh (17/10/16)

Have never used them, but here ya go: https://www.vapelifevaporium.com.

Mosselbay based.


----------

